

The Economics of Police Militarism - sasvari
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/economics-police-militarism

======
TuringTest
Being European, I've never heard of a legal system where debt from legal
procedures accumulated for being unable to pay it. America Land of the Free
indeed, as long as you can afford the freedom. Unfortunately the bad ideas
propagate - my country's government has recently created a similar system of
fees for legal services, but here at least the lawyers and judges associations
have protested it as immoral; and, at least in principle, fines should be
proportional to the capability of people to pay them.

